# xeray 75w barnburner



## gadge (Feb 24, 2007)

where can I get one


----------



## frogs3 (Feb 24, 2007)

XeRay said:


> I am off for the weekend (2 nites) to winter camp (build a snow cave) 10 ft of snow here in the mountains. We will be camping at 9,000 ft. My Boy Scout son and I are going with his troop. 8 boys 4 adults going. Will X-country ski in a couple of miles to our camping spot, using "winter" sleeping bags. I am sure we will be having fun !!!!!!
> 
> Will be back Sunday Night, and in the office Monday Morning.
> 
> Will be taking an HID searchlight along for Search and Rescue, never know with some of these kids nowadays.



Dear Gadge,

As of the present time, the short answer to your inquiry is: you can't. Well, almost. The above noted quote is from a thread down this Forum where XeRay, who is in charge of the company that makes these lights, named Dan, will be taking some much deserved relaxation away from the office after arranging a promised upgrade for a group-buy last year for anyone wanting to move from a 50 W XeVision light to a 75 W "Barn Burner". He has stated on this Forum that he will not make any more available to the "general" public. Just between you and me, he answered a huge number of questions, and maintained his dignity throughout when others might have been far less gentlemanly.

There are two options for you. One is to place a WTB in the Buy/Sell/Trade Forum, and the other is to take your chances by contacting Dan directly, as his website http://www.xevision.com/ contains full information on to how to reach him. He seems to always be there, and the worst he will say is no.

Good Luck either way,

HAK.


----------



## gadge (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks for the info


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 25, 2007)

Keep your eyes open for one of these selling, I have seen 5-6 of them sell over the last 6 months. You might see some who are upgrading their 50W to the Barn Burner 75W sell that model. I have both a Barn Burner and the 50W waiting to be converted...and I might sell one of them at some point.


----------



## gadge (Feb 25, 2007)

I will keep my eyes open if you decide to sell one let me know


----------



## LED61 (Feb 25, 2007)

I got mine for $1,000 as a reference point.


----------



## gadge (Feb 25, 2007)

where did you get yours from


----------



## frogs3 (Feb 25, 2007)

Dear gadge,

I didn't mention that I got mine on the B/S/T Forum a while back from someone who didn't want to keep his. My tip off came from Dan that it was for sale there, no less.

Remember that down the road, someone, somewhere will make available a bigger, brighter light, and that Lux and I and plenty of others will be scoping it out right along with you. Reasons? Who needs reasons?

Welcome to the Hotel California (thanks to the Eagles), where "you can check out anytime you like...but you can never leave."

-HAK


----------



## LED61 (Feb 26, 2007)

gadge said:


> where did you get yours from


 
I got mine from GhostReaction, who had taken good and neat care of it. It even came with a spare bulb and battery. There's been at least other three CPF members sell theirs for the same price, so it is a pretty good ballpark figure. Of course you never know this may change depending on how bad someone wants to sell theirs or how desperate someone wants to buy one.


----------



## gadge (Mar 25, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> Keep your eyes open for one of these selling, I have seen 5-6 of them sell over the last 6 months. You might see some who are upgrading their 50W to the Barn Burner 75W sell that model. I have both a Barn Burner and the 50W waiting to be converted...and I might sell one of them at some point.


 did you ever get the 50w converted if so do you want to sell it


----------

